# Anyone ever seen the Ecoloblue water filtration system that creates water from air?



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

EcoloBlue Atmospheric Water Generators (AWGs) produce unlimited, pure, delicious drinking water from just the humidity in the air. Our machines utilize a cutting-edge, proprietary technology –the most efficient, and energy conscious condensers available today– to extract more moisture from the atmosphere, quicker and more efficiently than any comparable machine.

At the EcoloBlue.com website, their cheapest unit is $1000- the EcoloBlue 28, and can make up to 7 gallons of water just by drawing moisture from the humidity in the air. The more humidity in the air, means the more water it will make. I think its great technology but the downside is the EcoloBlue 28 runs off 450 watts of electricity, and the higher grade models like the Ecoloblue 30 and up only use 280 watts.

A few months ago I emailed one of the reps and asked why the cheapest model that made the least amount of water used the most electricity, this was his response >

"The reason why the new AWG 30 require less energy is because the Air Compressor on the AWG 30 is VSD. A Variable Speed Drive (VSD) is an air compressor that takes advantage of variable-speed drive technology. This type of compressor uses a special drive to control the speed (RPM) of the unit, which in turn saves energy compared to a fixed speed equivalent. The AWG 28 do not have a VSD Air Compressor,(fixed speed). The AWG 30 is an improvement of the AWG 28. As far as modification, we would not suggest it. Please consult with a Electrician, to see if it is feasible."

I was prepared to order one because I'm really extreme into self reliance but this was a deal breaker for me.It just bugs me that someone has to pay $400 more just to get a model that pulls 170 watts LESS and it only makes a slightly more insignificant amount of water....2 more liters! and just one more filtration stage...the EcoloBlue 28 is 11 stage and the EcoloBlue 30 is 12 stage.

I recently moved and I'm hooked up to a well and use a 3 stage $200 Reverse Osmosis water filtration system, so I can get by without one. 

It seems like a ghetto version could be made possibly by a DIY person, because it's the same principle as the way a window unit air conditioner condenses the air and the water drips from the evaporator coil outside. 

I doubt the price will ever drop because EcoloBlue is the only company with a water filtration device that creates water out of the air, therefore they can keep the price at whatever they like since they have no competition.

I'm not against them, I'm just trying to equate their selling price to their electrical consumption to their water production ratio to see if they are worth it.

What are your thoughts about this machine?


----------

